# Egg share after failed FET



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows the answer to this?
I have had 2 IVF cycles resulting in 2 pregnancies. 
We have been using our frozen blastocysts from these 2 cycles but none (we had 8 from the 2 fresh rounds) have worked. 
I do have immune issues which is probably why as the blastocysts look great when thawed. 
We are looking at our options and wondering if I could egg share in my situation? I've an appointment booked at my clinic for the end of Feb but the receptionist didn't know if the failed FET's would exclude me from the programme. I'm just wondering if anyone knows if their clinic would accept them or if we need a plan B?
I egg shared on my first IVF so I know what it entails and I've already had all the screening done so I know that's ok. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey 

Given that you have conceived before, i think you shouldnt have a problem in being accepted again, providing you meet all the other criterias and your hormone levels are within thier parameters.

Good luck
X


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Just a quickie as I'm feeling a bit sick! 

I've got 22 eggs.... Yippee!


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

Cortney bless you -you are on the wrong thread, must still be groggy! But well done! xxx


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry lol! Stupid me I was half asleep hahaha!


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

haha I thought as much, now have a nap! xxx


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Hope84, I hope this is the case. Got to get all my hormone levels tested yet, it's nearly 4 years since my last IVF so things may not go in my favour but it's good to know someone else doesn't think it would automatically be a no no  

Cortney- that's a great result, well done!


----------

